# Fished my first tourney in my tin.



## bochmann (Nov 14, 2014)

So last weekend there was a tourney on one of my local lakes. Just a little turkey shoot but there were some big names from the area fishing in it. Showed up with my 14' tin and fished by myself against nine other teams with their big bass boats. Ever since I got my boat done it was my goal to beat a bunch of guys with the big bass boats in a tourney. Well I got second place with 15.30 and a 4.6 kicker fish. It was a lot of fun and all the guys in the tourney were really impressed. Here are a few pictures.
-Ryan


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

Woo-hoo! Nice ones! Congrats on your win! =D> =D> =D> 

Are those big mouth? What lake?

Bass is my favorite. 

You know what the old timers say, "the fish don't care what kind of boat you have". 

Thanks for sharing~
Keith
Texas


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Good job! Those are some nice healthy bass! =D>


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats on the success. those are some nice hogs you got. 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice ones, congrats =D>


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good stuff man


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats. I have always said you dont need a fancy expensive boat to catch fish.


----------



## bochmann (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks guys! And yea the fish don't care what kind of boat you have! I'm just lucky the wind did not pick up that day!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats =D> Nice looking fish :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats!!! What are you out in Western US. The water looks super clear.


----------



## bochmann (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea, I'm in Northern California. We barely have any water right now! That lake is at 30%. Almost all our lakes are that low right now.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 17, 2014)

They afraid they gonna hurt the delta smelts, still?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 18, 2014)

bochmann said:


> Yea, I'm in Northern California. We barely have any water right now! That lake is at 30%. Almost all our lakes are that low right now.


Thought the lake looked low, at 30% I guess that's an understatement, hope you guys get some rain soon.


----------



## BloodStone (Nov 18, 2014)

=D> =D> =D> 

*Good Job!! 
Btw, I like to see a bass or walleye tournament where ALL electronic fishing aids are banned (except electric trolling motors). 
Let's see how well these pro & semi-pro hot shots do (complete with their absurd 250-300hp+ outboard motors)
going "old school" (aka Bill Engvall's funny movie "Bait Shop"). :wink: 
Btw, you can partially thank the environmentalist whackos for most of your current water shortage problems out there (particularly the farmers). 
All to protect what is tantamount to a lowly smelt. :roll: *


----------



## KMixson (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool! That goes to show you it doesn't matter how fast your bass boat is.


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 18, 2014)

KMixson said:


> Cool! That goes to show you it doesn't matter how fast your bass boat is.


Being that I have done 2 complete seasons on the Anglers Choice WRL I can safely say it does matter how fast your boat is and how good your electronics are. It gives an amazing edge. When you are being called out by boat number for morning blast off you need all the speed you can get. Having a fast boat increases your effective fishing grounds and saves time doing long runs which eat up the clock. There is also nothing worse than making a run to your starting spot to only find there is another boat on it. My partner has a 18' stratos with a 150hp and even that is the underdog. I have also done a tourney at Clear Lake out of my tinny when my partners boat was in the shop. We beat over half the field but we were limited to an area of about 2-3miles from the weigh in sight. I just put decals on my baby.


----------



## bochmann (Nov 18, 2014)

pdugan6 , I totally agree with you on that. I knew that it did not matter what number I was at blastoff, I was gonna get beat. It is a huge disadvantage to fish out of a small boat against all the big boats. I love fishing out of my "mini bass boat" but it sure is nice fishing out of a 20 foot bass boat.


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 19, 2014)

bochmann said:


> pdugan6 , I totally agree with you on that. I knew that it did not matter what number I was at blastoff, I was gonna get beat. It is a huge disadvantage to fish out of a small boat against all the big boats. I love fishing out of my "mini bass boat" but it sure is nice fishing out of a 20 foot bass boat.



Yeah. Still an epic time though. Everything is elevated. Each choice can make or break the day. Here is my rig from that tourney all geared up with the portable live well. It was actually the maiden voyage after I did my overhaul on it.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 19, 2014)

WOW...congrats!

I've always said that I'd rather go fish than go fast!


----------



## bochmann (Nov 20, 2014)

pdugan6, that is a pretty sweet setup, its pretty similar to mine, except I built my livewell in the rear bench seat. Here is mine.


----------



## pdugan6 (Nov 20, 2014)

That live well is great! I have been thinking about a more permanent solution to my livewell.


----------



## bochmann (Nov 20, 2014)

Yea it works pretty good. I was able to find a molded plastic livewell that fit in my bench. I put a flow rite valve that has auto and recirc and empty and only ran 1 800 gph pump with a timer on it.


----------

